# Touareg reliability / common issues?



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

So, we currently have a 2000 ML320. It still runs well but I like to do my research early in case I need to make a change. I like the AWD for snow and it's also rugged enough to handle some offroad travel. Something like a Subaru Outback would be the logical replacement but I'm a sucker for German vehicles. I like the Audi Allroad but I heard there are quite a bit of issues with the air suspension. BMW has some nice SUVs but not really suitable for offroading. So, that brings me to the Touareg . Are there any issues with these that are significant enough to worry about? I don't know much about the year changes but I think I'd be interested in the diesel models since it should offer good torque.

Any input is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## davidc1 (May 10, 2010)

If you are interested in 2010 model, I think you'll be fine. Especially in a base form. I read a lot about this too before getting mine. I hear the early ones had some issues. I don't think it will be any less reliable than your 2000 ML.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

davidc1 said:


> If you are interested in 2010 model, I think you'll be fine. Especially in a base form. I read a lot about this too before getting mine. I hear the early ones had some issues. I don't think it will be any less reliable than your 2000 ML.


I would probably buy used but then again, it might still be a few years. Was 2008 the first year of the V6 TDI? How well does that air suspension work?


----------



## davidc1 (May 10, 2010)

luciano136 said:


> I would probably buy used but then again, it might still be a few years. Was 2008 the first year of the V6 TDI? How well does that air suspension work?


I don't know about the air suspension and I didn't want to have that for the long run. But I've read great reviews about the V6 TDI. I think it won a comparison test on either Motor Trend or another mag.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

davidc1 said:


> I don't know about the air suspension and I didn't want to have that for the long run. But I've read great reviews about the V6 TDI. I think it won a comparison test on either Motor Trend or another mag.


At first I thought all of them had the air suspension. Do you really need it for offroading anyway? It just allows you to adjust the ride height, right? How much clearance do you get with the regular suspension? I imagine it's not adjustable then?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

luciano136 said:


> At first I thought all of them had the air suspension. Do you really need it for offroading anyway? It just allows you to adjust the ride height, right? How much clearance do you get with the regular suspension? I imagine it's not adjustable then?


Air is not needed to go offroad, but you really have to watch your lines unless your offroad excursions are just dirt roads. I had an 04 w/o air and did pretty well offroad with very minimal damage. I will experience offroad this year with air and I am sure I will be trying more difficult stuff with it.


----------



## dubberboy (Apr 4, 2009)

I have owned a 2004 V8 and I now own a 2010 V6 TDI. As far as reliability, I am sure we all know germa


----------



## dubberboy (Apr 4, 2009)

I have owned a 2004 V8 and I now own a 2010 V6 TDI. As far as reliability, I am sure we all know german vehicles have their own issues. I would not recommend any 2004 as they did have their laundry list of issues. The V6 TDI is the model to go with and I would recommend the later the model the better, as VW always seems to work out the kinks after the first couple of years in any of their model cars, especially the Touareg. The gas mileage in the V6 TDI is second to none in a vehicle this size and weight and I am getting around 22 city and 29 hwy, with a heavy foot too! As far as off road capabilities, the Touareg is just about the best off roading SUV you can get, outside a Jeep Wrangler, which is no comparison, other than its all around ruggedness. Hope this helps and let me know if you have any more questions....Shawn.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

luciano136 said:


> I would probably buy used but then again, it might still be a few years. Was 2008 the first year of the V6 TDI? How well does that air suspension work?


First year for the V6 TDI was 2009; previous TDIs were V10s. Personally, I would not have a touareg without air suspension. Drive both and decide for yourself.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeti35 said:


> Air is not needed to go offroad, but you really have to watch your lines unless your offroad excursions are just dirt roads. I had an 04 w/o air and did pretty well offroad with very minimal damage. I will experience offroad this year with air and I am sure I will be trying more difficult stuff with it.


No hardcore offroader here. Mainly snow and dirt roads. One can be a bit rougher than another but usually nothing too bad.


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

dubberboy said:


> I have owned a 2004 V8 and I now own a 2010 V6 TDI. As far as reliability, I am sure we all know german vehicles have their own issues. I would not recommend any 2004 as they did have their laundry list of issues. The V6 TDI is the model to go with and I would recommend the later the model the better, as VW always seems to work out the kinks after the first couple of years in any of their model cars, especially the Touareg. The gas mileage in the V6 TDI is second to none in a vehicle this size and weight and I am getting around 22 city and 29 hwy, with a heavy foot too! As far as off road capabilities, the Touareg is just about the best off roading SUV you can get, outside a Jeep Wrangler, which is no comparison, other than its all around ruggedness. Hope this helps and let me know if you have any more questions....Shawn.


Wow, that IS really good gas mileage! I think the V6 TDI is the model I would go for. So, apart from the early models, there aren't really any major issues with them?


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

The V6 TDI has been out in the RoW market for several years now. Among all the Treg's available diesels (V10, V6 & R5), it seems to be in the shop least often. Prior to buying mine, I also heard only good things about this engine from my German friends. 

In the US market, we do have the new urea-injection (adblue) system to contend with. But few if any related problems have been reported through the first two model years (2009-10). Emissions systems like these also come with a fairly robust warrantee here, so they're pretty much a non-issue. :thumbup:


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

schubie said:


> The V6 TDI has been out in the RoW market for several years now. Among all the Treg's available diesels (V10, V6 & R5), it seems to be in the shop least often. Prior to buying mine, I also heard only good things about this engine from my German friends.
> 
> In the US market, we do have the new urea-injection (adblue) system to contend with. But few if any related problems have been reported through the first two model years (2009-10). Emissions systems like these also come with a fairly robust warrantee here, so they're pretty much a non-issue. :thumbup:


Cool! Well, I'll keep an eye out to see how this truck ages but I have a feeling this might be the next one . I can't believe I'll actually have a VW fleet LOL. Always been a BMW guy but I really started liking VW's.


----------

